# Question on feeding hay to Mini-Zebus



## Riona (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm new to the mini-cattle world and own a 1 1/2 year old mini-zebu (brahman) bull. As with mini-ponies, their diet can be different from their larger relatives, so I'm seeking the opinion of mini-cattle owners on the proper hay to feed my zebu.

I was told by the prior owner (who is also new to the mini-cattle world) that I can feed him the same as my horses, which is alfalfa and 3-way mix (wheat, barley, and oat hay). My vet told me alfalfa is not good for him and to take him off of it. So I've been feeding him just the 3-way mix hay. Since then he has lost weight. I've added Calf Manna to his diet to put weight on him. Despite the feed supplement, the 3-way hay diet is not working. 

Since he's not in a pasture and kept in a pen, I need to feed him hay. I've asked around my community and looked online, but so far I've only come across info on what to feed regular size cattle intended for slaughter. My bull is strictly a pet and I want to feed him correctly for "his" well-being and not for how tasty his meat is. 

My question is...what hay is safe and healthy for a mini zebu? I'm going to switch my horses to orchard hay and I was wondering would that be okay to feed a zebu? 

Any suggestions on a proper diet for zebus is much appreciated -thanks!


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would try a standard zebu diet. Zebu are not use to a high protein diet. I would stay away from alfalfa.


----------



## Riona (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation about alfalfa. I'm trying to figure out what that standard diet is...what about orchard grass?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Haven't ever had a Zebu, but my guess is orchard grass is probably fine.

If you're really concerned, you might get in touch with breeders through this organization and get their input:

http://www.imza.name/whats_zebu.html


----------



## Riona (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had Zebus for several years and mine seem to stay fat on air!My bull is overweight and has been since I bought him 4 years ago. The cows raise beautiful calves every year, raise them easily and produce plenty of milk, all on pasture and hay. The hay is mostly bermuda/grass hay, nothing spectacular at all. I just stick a round bale out for them and that's what they eat, at least during the winter. Rest of the year they're in a smaller paddock and they eat the grass in it, along with a few weeds, I'd imagine. ;-) Don't overthink it - they are just COWS and I think people forget that. I also raise mini horses and they eat the very same hay my big horses eat - no alfalfa, just grass hay. Some of it's real nice and some not so nice, but they are all fat and healthy. Make sure he has a salt block and maybe a mineral mix out where he can eat what he wants, plus all the water he wants, and he should be fine. Might want to worm him, too. 

Just a bit of advice, though, hope you don't mind. I'd get him cut asap - I sold a yearling bull to a fellow who just wanted him for a pet. I told him the same thing, that even though the little bull was a sweetheart, gentle, etc. he was still a bull and would be much happier all around as a steer. He didn't cut him and within a year he had been hurt by the bull and the bull sold on to another owner. My bull is gentle but I'd never turn my back on him. A bull is a bull ALWAYS no matter how gentle and good natured. Good luck to you and enjoy your boy!


----------



## Riona (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. Mini-cows are new to the west coast and most info I've come across is about feeding your mini-cattle for meat quality, not pet quality. Out here we don't feed our mini-horses alfalfa, but only grass or timothy. I was getting advice to follow suite for my bull and then advice from some people that alfalfa is fine for mini-cattle. So far, I think orchard grass is a safe bet.

As for cutting him...I'd rather not because I would like to breed him. Both his parents are gorgeous and I have yet to see better looking zebus to match. When my bull turns 2 yrs old, I'm going to submit him to the Int'l Zebu Association and get him registered. I don't think it will be a problem since his size and conformation meets all the requirements. Since Zebus, especially bulls, are rare in Southern California, I think he will be in demand for breeding. It will be challenging to find a nice Zebu cow. So far (aside from his mother)the ones I've seen out here are too tall and homely looking. I'll probably have to look to the Northeast to buy quality cows. I do appreciate your advice and warning that I have to watch my back with breeding bulls.


----------

